# Hummingbird locator loses bottom over 10 mph



## shoodbefishing (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi! I am new to this site. Have a Lund pro-v alum. I have hummingbird w/gps locator.
I can not get my locator to read bottom depth when I get boat speed 10 mph.
I have moved transducer up and down side to side. 
Also when I hit some chop the hummingbird turns off. I have a back-up gps handheld Lowrance that uses the same power supply as the locator and stays on.
Does anyone have the same problem with locator not reading bottom? 
Does anyone have a hummingbird that shuts off after hitting a wave?
Can anyone recommend a locator that they use and works properly?

Thanks! Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## thad. (Dec 6, 2010)

Is the transducer located in a lot of turbulence when you get over 10 mph?
What is the display showing when this happens? Blank, false reading, something else?


----------



## 89Suburban (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds like a loose wire or short causing the shut down.

As far is the readiong not working over 10 mph, your transducer needs adjusted or moved entirely. Even a rib or rivets on the bottom of the boat can cause enough turbulence to throw off the readings if the transducer is mounted in line with them. Make sure the botom part of the hull is smooth where you have the transducer located and down far enough and tilted forward enough.


----------



## KRS62 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have an older Garmin that does this as well. Once I am on plane, it no longer displays the depth. I have been told the same as what the others have posted here. I would like to get it reading properly, but have yet to fool with it. I guess it's on my list....but way on the bottom!

KRS


----------



## Deadmeat (Dec 7, 2010)

FWIW, I've got a Lowrance X510C that does the same thing. I get a beautiful bottom reading at slow speed but lose it almost entirely once I'm up on plane. I still get a digital depth reading so I know if I'm getting too shallow but I just can't get a bottom reading. I've moved the transducer up, down, left, and right and I still can't find a location that lets me see the bottom once I'm up on plane. I've just decided it's something I'm going to have to live with.


----------



## captnchris (Dec 10, 2010)

I have an idea you have moved your transducer in the wrong direction. :wink: In all honesty, I would defy anyone to show me where any one place on the transom of any hull design produces less turbulence than any other and why.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Dec 10, 2010)

I have a Lowrance on my boat & can run graph at 15 mph with no problems.You have to adjust the graph for those speeds but no problems.When I say adjust I mean sensitivity.


----------



## fisch (Dec 13, 2010)

I had the exact same problem with my 2 humminbird sounders in the past and found i just had to live with it which is not really acceptable. I have just bitten the bullet and bought a second hand lowrance x510c and find the skimmer transducer to be a much much better style i have no problem getting a good reading at WOT which is about 44km/h not too sure what thats is in miles. I really dont know if it was the desgin of the transducers them selves but I like yourself tried everything possible (up, down, in, out, drilling excess holes in the transom) every now and then id get a ok picture and as soon as i went around a corner port or stbd id lose the picture


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 13, 2010)

44 km / hr = 27 mph


----------



## shoodbefishing (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you For all the help!
Thad- I can be in 25ft of water 5mph. When I hit 10-15mph shows 50ft or more.Graph shows more fish than normal. Hit a bumpy wave and graph shuts off.

89sub,krs,deadm,captn,crazym, thanks. At least Im not the only one who is having this sort of problem.
Im gonna save my money and try a lowrance unit in the spring. My handheld gps is a lowrance 10+ years old and has guided me back to the boat ramp safely on many dark nights on the water.

My equipment is Humminbird Matrix 67 gps-fishing system.(has hot spots map chip)
Humminbird 47 3D fishing system for troll motor.
My handheld is Lowrance globalmap 100. 

Thanks again for the comments!


----------

